# Well I Had 2 Switch Her Again



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

So I put her on Merrick's Puppyplate. She has been on Innova since Sunday because she just stopped eatting the New Balance. Well her face is just wet all the time between the eyes & down the sides of her mouth. Innova is a no go. Hopefully she will still do well with Merricks. She was on it once before when I had her pooping on the pads but her poop was so smelly....too smelly for the house. But she potties outside now so its not going to matter. Well hopefully it won't matter.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I have Tango and Tillie on Innova. Tango is still having problems with tear stains. Tillie's seems to be clearing up since she is done teething. I wonder if the Innova is making the teaing so bad???


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Luci used to eat Innova's EVO formula and never ever had a tear stain. It wasn't until she stopped eating it and I had to switch her because she was literally--not eating. So, now she is on Royal Canin special 30 and beauty formula (i mix the kibbles now) and so far so good. I don't know if you'd be able to tell from sunday through wednesday (that's only 3 days) if it was the food exactly that made her tear...I know Chyna is a baby and maybe is starting teething? Because Luci never had issues w/ staining until she started teething, but it wasn't that bad. Innova is REALLLLLY good food...


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Chyna face would get the tear boogers but she was never soak & wet before the food change on Sunday. So I have to say its the food. I've even caught her biting her foot and that was a allergy sign when I was feeding her lamb. Most of her adult teeth have come in surprisingly. Not to say she isn't teething, but I never experienced this with her before.

I wish she would just eat her Natural Balance *sigh*


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Good luck, these food issues are the "curse" for us with Maltese I fear. Goodness knows we sure have tried many foods.

I hope you find one that Chyna likes and is good for her.

Melanie


----------



## amatarrese (Sep 20, 2006)

If you really want her to eat Natural Balance, you could try this - buy one of the sample size NB dog food rolls. They come in beef, lamb or turkey and they all smell really good, kinda like beef jerky. I keep them in the fridge in a ziplock bag. Grate a little of this over the NB kibble and gently shake the bowl so some of the grated food goes down between the dry kibble, not just sitting on top. I do this with Minnie and she gobbles up every bite! I've tried to get away with being lazy and not grating the roll and she simply won't touch the dry kibble without it. It kinda sounds like a pain to deal with but I use my microplane grater and it literally takes about 5 seconds.

Good luck!


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

I've been eyeing those rolls. Maybe I will give that a try. I can take the Merrick's back to the store even though I opened it. Thats what the sells lady said. Natural Balance just had her looking so good. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## amatarrese (Sep 20, 2006)

Those rolls also make great training treats. I cut a very thin slice and then just break off little bites with my fingers. Minnie will do ANYTHING for that stuff and I like it because it's a healthy snack.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

I tried the beef roll. I grated it on the food and I noticed she was just licking it off the kibble instead of eatting it along with the kibble. So today I wet the kibble just a little and mixed it in and wooolah! She ate it!

Thank you for info!


----------



## kjarels (Aug 21, 2007)

> If you really want her to eat Natural Balance, you could try this - buy one of the sample size NB dog food rolls. They come in beef, lamb or turkey and they all smell really good, kinda like beef jerky. I keep them in the fridge in a ziplock bag. Grate a little of this over the NB kibble and gently shake the bowl so some of the grated food goes down between the dry kibble, not just sitting on top. I do this with Minnie and she gobbles up every bite! I've tried to get away with being lazy and not grating the roll and she simply won't touch the dry kibble without it. It kinda sounds like a pain to deal with but I use my microplane grater and it literally takes about 5 seconds.
> 
> Good luck![/B]


The only thing I worry about NB food rolls and others as far as that goes is that they contain sucrose which I do not think is very good for dogs. I could be wrong though.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=405091
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sucrose is sugar, which probably makes the food taste really good but is not something I would want K & C to eat.


----------

